# Shrimp and EI Dosing



## mracejay (21 Jun 2012)

Hi guys,

I would like to add some shrimp to my planted setup. I understand that shrimp are extremely sensitive to Copper. Well I follow an EI dosing regime and in the Micro nutrient mix there is copper in a very small amount. I use TNC Trace which has 0.23% I mix 10g with 250ml De-ionised water and add 17.5 ml 3 x week to my 350l aquarium.

Would this stop me from keeping shrimp?

Thanks!

Jason


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Jun 2012)

Hey Jason,

I don't EI myself, haven't got round to it yet 

But I have heard that shrimp are not as sensitive to copper as is made out and that the amount in ferts  shouldn't affect them at all. 

Get a hardy shrimp such as cherries or amanos before venturing onto the more sensitive such as CRS or CBS.

Also when shrimp are in, try to keep parameters more steady. Mainly TDS.
For example; try to keep water changes smaller, rather than large ones. 
And when changing If you use RO, match the water to the aquarium TDS if its where you want it. 
If you want to drop the tds in the aquarium, add Pure RO slowly to bring it down.

Regards


----------



## spyder (21 Jun 2012)

On top of copper some people swear that high nitrates will see them off too. Others don't agree so much.

I'm sure I read in the past that although they are sensitive to copper they actually need very small amounts something to do with blood regeneration.

Either way. Many people successfully keep RCS and CRS in high tech EI dosed tanks.


----------



## mracejay (21 Jun 2012)

Hi Nathaniel,

That's good to hear!

TDS = Total Dissolved Salts right? Is that the GH / KH levels?

I don't use RO water as it seems to be very expensive for so little.

I just use my ordinary tap water and use Stress Coat Plus as my water conditioner.


----------



## mracejay (21 Jun 2012)

Thanks for the info Spyder, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Jun 2012)

Hey,

Yeah TDS - total dissolved solids.
Its to do with the minerals dissolved within the water column, and indicates GH. But Im not sure if it indicates Kh, as Gh can go up without any effect on Kh whatsoever. 

Someone, Im sure will let you know the intricate details.

When transferring shrimp, TDS is the key factor. As a sudden swing can cause moulting problems.


----------

